

Python-powered "real-world" interface pyMCU giveaway - robotico
http://www.jcopro.net/2013/05/05/free-pymcu-giveaway/

======
tcdowney
This would be a whole lot cooler if the Python code was actually executed on
the MCU itself. As it stands it needs to be tethered to a PC.

~~~
robotico
I see what you're saying, but I really like it for various projects to control
stuff with the computer. Like this one:
[http://www.jcopro.net/2013/01/30/servo-light-graffiti-
pixel-...](http://www.jcopro.net/2013/01/30/servo-light-graffiti-pixel-
painting-an-image/)

